# Accents



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2021)

Growing up in a mining village ave heard tons of accents. Some nice to listen to others not so. But ave got to say although the east country accent is lovely and soft to hear. Is there any English language in it. Am struggling with it 😄
Thoughts on accents please.
Oh and good to be in a pub.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 31, 2021)

I was born in Leicester and, thankfully, moved away many years ago before I could develop the accent. It’s awful.

If you’re from Birmingham the accent identifies you as from that general area. Same goes for Liverpool, Manchester and many other cities.

If you are unlucky enough to talk broad Leicester, nobody knows you’re from Leicester. 

You just sound as thick as pig 💩.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 31, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Growing up in a mining village ave heard tons of accents. Some nice to listen to others not so. But ave got to say although the east country accent is lovely and soft to hear. Is there any English language in it. Am struggling with it 😄
Thoughts on accents please.
Oh and good to be in a pub.
		
Click to expand...

Bristolian once had a loose relationship to Indo European or English but over time it has bifurcated into a unique language in a similar way to Sanskrit.

Cheers Drive.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 31, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Growing up in a mining village ave heard tons of accents. Some nice to listen to others not so. But ave got to say although the east country accent is lovely and soft to hear. Is there any English language in it. Am struggling with it 😄
Thoughts on accents please.
Oh and good to be in a pub.
		
Click to expand...

New Castle (deliberate!) accent can be wonderful to listen to - provided it's not OTT.
Belfast one is the one that grates most with me - closely followed by Beermingham and Liverpoo (again sic) ones!
My own (Kiwi) has been described (by Sam Niell to Michael Parkinson quoting Dame Ngaio Marsh) as 'Queen's English spoken with the tongue sitting on the bottom of the mouth like a dead fish!' cf Aussie 'Gruff English spoken while constantly squeenting (sic) from the sun'.
Some of the 'best to my ear' are those from some parts of Scotland. I'm not sure which, but certainly not Glasgow - which rates nearly as bad as Belfast for me!


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Growing up in a mining village ave heard tons of accents. Some nice to listen to others not so. But ave got to say although the east country accent is lovely and soft to hear. Is there any English language in it. Am struggling with it 😄
Thoughts on accents please.
Oh and good to be in a pub.
		
Click to expand...

Accents are fine but writing like you speak is not. 😉

The Glasgow ned style accent is horrific.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 31, 2021)

KenL said:



			Accents are fine but writing like you speak is not. 😉

The Glasgow ned style accent is horrific.
		
Click to expand...







I agree though. Seeing people write in accents.....


----------



## DaveR (Jul 31, 2021)

Robster59 said:








I agree though. Seeing people write in accents.....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't get that either, just write properly or you come across as retarded.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2021)

We used to have a carrier driver who texted in a strong NE accent. It was comedy gold 😄

I like accents but there seems to be a balance of the universe issue with them. For every lovely one there has to be one that grates as well.


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Yeah I don't get that either, just write properly or you come across as retarded.
		
Click to expand...

Not a good word to use.


----------



## DaveR (Jul 31, 2021)

KenL said:



			Not a good word to use.
		
Click to expand...

OK.... learning difficulties then.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 31, 2021)

What puzzles me is - how did they all come about to differ so much?
Some have not too many miles between them😊🤔


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Yeah I don't get that either, just write properly or you come across as retarded.
		
Click to expand...

"Write properly" 😁👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2021)

What I will say is there's a train of thought that the further north you go the more friendly folk are. I have got to say ( no ave 😉) that the folk ave met up to yet ha e been really polite, esp the one who told me £10  had fell out of me pocket.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 31, 2021)

I love accents, I love trying to guess where people are from based on there accent. I once made the mistake of calling a lad from Sunderland a Geordie
I was born in Southampton but moved to Liverpool at 5 years old, before moving back down south a good few years later. I talk with a full Hampshire ('aaampshirre) accent, however when I go back up north to visit friends I automatically slip back into scouse, which the mrs finds hilarious and frustrating in equal measures!


----------



## Crow (Jul 31, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I was born in Leicester and, thankfully, moved away many years ago before I could develop the accent. It’s awful.

If you’re from Birmingham the accent identifies you as from that general area. Same goes for Liverpool, Manchester and many other cities.

If you are unlucky enough to talk broad Leicester, nobody knows you’re from Leicester.

You just sound as thick as pig 💩.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 31, 2021)

Crow said:



			Thank you. 

Click to expand...

Sadly true. But if you’re an ex-Ullesthorpe member, I’m sure you’ve dodged the worst of the affliction 😇


----------



## Crow (Jul 31, 2021)

I like pretty much all accents, but sadly as mobility increases and TV/film influence impacts more and more many are becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## Crow (Jul 31, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Sadly true. But if you’re an ex-Ullesthorpe member, I’m sure you’ve dodged the worst of the affliction 😇
		
Click to expand...

I always think of the Leicester accent as more a lazy way of speaking rather than a proper accent, shortened words and sentences etc, I can't defend it.

Try watching one of my YouTube videos to see how bad I have it, I try and speak clearly but the Leicester "accent" comes back pretty regularly.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 31, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			"Write properly" 😁👍
		
Click to expand...

It does come accross in a very childish way.
Also if you're in a pub why on earth are you posting on a forum!


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 31, 2021)

Coming from Widnes, we had a distinct accent even though we are between Liverpool and Manchester.  Mine has mellowed a little having dealt with people all over the world and also now living in Scotland, but I know that if I returned home and spoke to other Widnesians, my accent would slip soon enough.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Growing up in a mining village ave heard tons of accents. Some nice to listen to others not so. But ave got to say although the east country accent is lovely and soft to hear. Is there any English language in it. Am struggling with it 😄
Thoughts on accents please.
Oh and good to be in a pub.
		
Click to expand...

Growing up in a mining village myself I don’t really have a problem with the different accents,not right keen on scabs tho 😬


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			I love accents, I love trying to guess where people are from based on there accent. I once made the mistake of calling a lad from Sunderland a Geordie
I was born in Southampton but moved to Liverpool at 5 years old, before moving back down south a good few years later. I talk with a full Hampshire ('aaampshirre) accent, however when I go back up north to visit friends I automatically slip back into scouse, which the mrs finds hilarious and frustrating in equal measures!

Click to expand...


When I got to University as a very wet behind the ears fresher I was introduced to my room mate Geordie John. One of the nicest guys you could ever meet, but actually a Mackem not a Geordie lol!!!! took 18 year old me from hertfordshire several weeks to get my head around lol. He ran the pub quiz, everyones favourite round was TV, fillems and boooks


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 1, 2021)

I sound Northern Irish. I am Northern Irish. What fun.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 1, 2021)

To me the most annoying accent is middle class white kids talking like black American gangsters. You know what I'm saying bruv. Innit.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			To me the most annoying accent is middle class white kids talking like black American gangsters. You know what I'm saying bruv. Innit.
		
Click to expand...

I think anyone from the UK talking that way is hugely annoying. It's fake, put on.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 1, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			I love accents, I love trying to guess where people are from based on there accent. I once made the mistake of calling a lad from Sunderland a Geordie
I was born in Southampton but moved to Liverpool at 5 years old, before moving back down south a good few years later. I talk with a full Hampshire ('aaampshirre) accent, however when I go back up north to visit friends I automatically slip back into scouse, which the mrs finds hilarious and frustrating in equal measures!

Click to expand...

oooh, never mistake a mackem for a geordie, or vice versa. 

I have the same issues when I go back to monkey hanger land and see my school mates, even when I’m on the phone the them, when finished my wife looks at me and asks “why are you talking like that”


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 1, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			oooh, never mistake a mackem for a geordie, or vice versa.

I have the same issues when I go back to monkey hanger land and see my school mates, even when I’m on the phone the them, when finished my wife looks at me and asks “why are you talking like that”
		
Click to expand...

And calling a Smoggie a Geordie doesn’t go down well either. I left Middlesbrough at an early age, and left the UK a few years later. Then to the Lake District, back to Middlesbrough, onto South Shields, and back to Middlesbrough. Then Scunthorpe, and onto Manchester. Back to Middlesbrough, then to Aberdeen and finally Spain.

When people first meet me I’m often taken for a Geordie till they hear the Mrs. Then she’s a Geordie and I’m from North Yorks. But she’s a Boro lass to the core, first leaving at 30, with a couple of stints back there. I tend not to have problems understanding people apart the rawest of Glaswegians and proper Wallsend Geordies, oh and add real Black Country. The Mrs is clueless with most accents.

I love different accents, and even picking up on the different Spanish accents. Northern Spain is quite harsh compared to here, but here they sound softer and also leave out full words. Go 2 hours west to Granada and you’ll even see different spellings. Bizarrely, a Spaniard understands a Portuguese person no problem and both can converse - I haven’t got a clue with Portuguese but my Spanglish is coming on nicely.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 1, 2021)

When I was a teenager I worked in a holiday camp as summer job.

I worked with 8 Scottish girls and two guys from Gateshead it took me few weeks to understand everything that was being said . It is not just about accents bit also local languages.

When I first moved to Somerset there was one family where the wife had to 'translate' everything her husband said for many a visit. He had lived in the same village and worked on the same farm all his life.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2021)

Posh Edinburgh accent is tops, [Ewan McGregor]
Closely followed by soft Hampshire/Wilts.


----------



## KenL (Aug 1, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Posh Edinburgh accent is tops, [Ewan McGregor]
Closely followed by soft Hampshire/Wilts.
		
Click to expand...

He's from Perth.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2021)

I couldn't understand a word that Gerald the farm hand  said in Clarkston's farm


----------



## CliveW (Aug 1, 2021)

KenL said:



			He's from Perth.
		
Click to expand...

Born in Perth but lived in Crieff.


----------



## CliveW (Aug 1, 2021)

Dundee...






Or Aberdeen...


----------



## IanM (Aug 1, 2021)

Of course being Guildford born and bred, I've absolutely no accent at all

Been in Wales 12 years after 20 in Wiltshire.   No trace of either accent........ yet


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 1, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Yeah I don't get that either, just write properly or you come across as retarded.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, think you and I will need to have a discussion/discourse on both the spoken and the written use of context/syntax when trying to imparts ones views to the great unwashed proles in society-don't you?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 1, 2021)

IanM said:



			Of course being Guildford born and bred, I've absolutely no accent at all

Been in Wales 12 years after 20 in Wiltshire.   No trace of either accent........ yet
		
Click to expand...

I don't mean to offend, but everyone has an accent.

I have relatives from Cornwall to Aberdeen and in South Wales. Dad was born in Barnsley but his mum and dad were from Aberdeen. They (grandparents, not dad) eventually settled in Cornwall where I have an uncle and cousin. Mum was from the Rhondda Valley and her mum lived with us during my childhood.
I grew up with lots of different accents and dialects. At school I would occasionally use a dialect word (Scottish or Welsh) that was used at home, but no one (including teachers) knew what I was saying.
My brother and I can mimic lots of different accents fairly accurately. My favourite is Geordie, because I can throw in lots of dialect words as well, having lived on Tyneside for 5 years in my twenties.
My late father-in-law was Leicester City born and bred. He had a strong accent. It was nothing like today's Leicester "town" accent. The nearest to his accent is now spoken around the Leicestershire/Derbyshire borders. (Previous comment about Leicester accent refers to modern town accent which, I agree, is appalling)
My late mother-in-law was from Glasgow - superb accent. Everyone (English) understood every word she ever said.


----------



## IanM (Aug 1, 2021)

You are not offending...... I was taking the mick out of folk from my home county who might actually think that!


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 1, 2021)

Crow said:



			I always think of the Leicester accent as more a lazy way of speaking rather than a proper accent, shortened words and sentences etc, I can't defend it.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the English language started in Leicestershire. So the accent should be the most original.
Isaac Newton came from Lincs/Leics border, so he probably spoke with the accent you can't defend.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 1, 2021)

IanM said:



			Of course being Guildford born and bred, I've absolutely no accent at all

t
		
Click to expand...

With me living in Woking a lot of my life I do not believe you


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 1, 2021)

IanM said:



			Of course being Guildford born and bred, I've absolutely no accent at all

Been in Wales 12 years after 20 in Wiltshire.   No trace of either accent........ yet
		
Click to expand...

Fabluss


----------



## Beedee (Aug 1, 2021)

Can't stand the Liverpool or Birmingham accents.  Really don't much like the Belfast accent either.  That last one's a bit more problematic for me as I'm from north Belfast area myself.  My accent has softened and anglicised over the years, but still clearly Northern Irish. 

A few years ago I was working in London.  One of my team mates was from south Belfast.  When we spoke to the English team mates, they could understand us without any problems.  When we spoke to each other, our accents automatically hardened up and we became unintelligible to the others.  And then instantly softened again when we spoke to the others.


----------



## Vikingman (Aug 1, 2021)

Travel to Germany occasionally where we meet up with guys from different UK regions who have German wives.  Its quite amusing to hear German women speaking English but with different accents.  My favorite is one who speaks it with a South Wales accent.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 1, 2021)

Vikingman said:



			Travel to Germany occasionally where we meet up with guys from different UK regions who have German wives.  Its quite amusing to hear German women speaking English but with different accents.  My favorite is one who speaks it with a South Wales accent.
		
Click to expand...

I have a sister-in-law who speaks English with a mix of accents - South American Spanish, Australian and Leicester. Absolutely fantastic to listen to - and boy can she rabbit. One of my nieces is tri-lingual - Spanish (Chilean), English and Korean on-the-way as she is there at university.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2021)

Comedy sounds funnier in cockney...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Comedy sounds funnier in cockney...
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't, it really doesn't.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I couldn't understand a word that Gerald the farm hand  said in Clarkston's farm 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure that anyone understands Gerald .

I have lived in Newcastle and Northumberland for over 30 years. A rural Northumbrian accent is very tough to decipher, even now. The R's get rolled at the back of the throat for that one incidentally.


----------



## IanM (Aug 1, 2021)

Mind you, you can find very different accents in different parts of Guildford!  (and Woking!  )


----------



## IanM (Aug 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Comedy sounds funnier in cockney...
		
Click to expand...

In fact, how many comedians over emphasise their accent for effect?   Usually to make up for weak material!


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 1, 2021)

IanM said:



			Mind you, you can find very different accents in different parts of Guildford!  (and Woking!  )
		
Click to expand...

🤐


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

I find certain accents very grating, such as Birmingham and Liverpool. Northern Irish sounds quite intimidating (think Paddy Maguire in Shamless!). I think my favourite accent is North East, such as Geordie - particularly in comedy, it seems to add something for some reason. 

Given that I'm from Middlesex I don't really feel like I have an accent. I mean it's London, but not Cockney or East End or anything.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2021)

Having lived near Guildford in the 1970's the old locals had a nice mild 'ampshire accent but I would probably agree that Surrey does not have an accent now.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I find certain accents very grating, such as Birmingham and Liverpool. Northern Irish sounds quite intimidating (think Paddy Maguire in Shamless!). I think my favourite accent is North East, such as Geordie - particularly in comedy, it seems to add something for some reason.

Given that I'm from Middlesex* I don't really feel like I have an accent.* I mean it's London, but not Cockney or East End or anything.
		
Click to expand...

You have an accent.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 2, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Having lived near Guildford in the 1970's the old locals had a nice mild 'ampshire accent but I would probably agree that *Surrey does not have an accent now*.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 2, 2021)

Surrey is not Sarrey any more?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Yes it does.
		
Click to expand...

Does it involve putting a G at the end of ing words and is there still a double AA in words like darling.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 2, 2021)

I am Northern Irish too, not really hard Belfast accent and vernacular, though, a bit more rural. I think the accent has softened a bit after 25 years in Englandshire, but people still often remark 'Oh, you haven't lost your accent", to which I usually respond 'Is that a compliment or an insult?'. 

I like softish Welsh and Scots accents. Have to admit I am not keen on the Brummy and West Country accents or very globally stoppy Estuary English. Don't mind most of the rest. Don't mind Canadian and Aussie accents and some US accents. Not deep hillbilly or valley girls, though. 

Most accents get less pleasant when very heavy.


----------



## KenL (Aug 2, 2021)

@Ethan . Why the Irish flag if you are from NI? Is that too controversial to ask?


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It doesn't, it really doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

Micky Flanagan is funnier than Sarah  Millican though. 😁

I like most accents except pikey, put on mockney and white kids trying to sound black. 

Worked with all sorts and only struggled to understand one stuttering Ulster-man, apart from that I think I have a good ear for accents.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Micky Flanagan is funnier than Sarah  Millican though. 😁

I like most accents except pikey, put on mockney and white kids trying to sound black.

Worked with all sorts and only struggled to understand one stuttering Ulster-man, apart from that I think I have a good ear for accents.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. I like both to be fair. Saying that I saw Sarah Millican live in Newcastle and she wasn't funny. Fell into the classic live comedians trap of just swearing and thinking that would be enough, Lee Mack did the same sadly. Much funnier on TV


----------



## Ethan (Aug 2, 2021)

KenL said:



@Ethan . Why the Irish flag if you are from NI? Is that too controversial to ask?
		
Click to expand...

That is a question which wanders into a prohibited area, but the answer is the same reason Rory McIlroy was playing for Ireland rather than GB&NI in Tokyo.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 2, 2021)

Ethan said:



			That is a question which wanders into a prohibited area, but the answer is the same reason Rory McIlroy was playing for Ireland rather than GB&NI in Tokyo.
		
Click to expand...

Is it 'Biting the hand that feeds you'

Asking for a friend.


----------



## KenL (Aug 2, 2021)

Ethan said:



			That is a question which wanders into a prohibited area, but the answer is the same reason Rory McIlroy was playing for Ireland rather than GB&NI in Tokyo.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why that is  sorry.

I'll Google it.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 2, 2021)

KenL said:



			I don't know why that is  sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Most people born in NI can claim dual citizenship, UK and Irish. Your choice depends mostly on your cultural identity.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 2, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Is it 'Biting the hand that feeds you'

Asking for a friend.
		
Click to expand...

Golf is played on an all-Ireland basis, including NI. Clubs affiliate to the Golfing Union of Ireland. McIlroy, McDowell, Clarke all played for Ireland even though 2 of them come from the unionist side of the divide.

Rugby is much the same.


----------



## IanM (Aug 2, 2021)

Golf,  like Rugby isn't split in Ireland.  

  I'll keep away from any further evaluation.....


----------



## KenL (Aug 2, 2021)

I googled it. Represents Ireland due to the golf but feels British. Can't be easy for him.
https://www.heraldscotland.com/news...ry-mcilroy-play-ireland-not-team-gb-olympics/


----------



## Ethan (Aug 2, 2021)

KenL said:



			I googled it. Represents Ireland due to the golf but feels British. Can't be easy for him.
https://www.heraldscotland.com/news...ry-mcilroy-play-ireland-not-team-gb-olympics/

Click to expand...

Everybody in/from NI has a mixed identity, whether they like to acknowledge it or not.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 2, 2021)

KenL said:



@Ethan . Why the Irish flag if you are from NI? Is that too controversial to ask?
		
Click to expand...

A dinaye Ken


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 3, 2021)

Its a shame, a real shame, that we feel we have to tread on eggshells with regard to people's cultural identity on the island of RofI and NI. I can claim the English flag by birth or the Scottish or Welsh flag by grandparents. I wish it could be as easy and non-controversial for the people on/from NI to do the similar thing without prejudice. We all should have the same right to acknowledge and embrace our heritage, if we so choose.

Lets get back to accents. There are many Irish accents, when speaking English. They all sound great to me.
South African is the one I find hardest to mimic. 
I heard the parents of the hurdler Colin Jackson speak on the telly one time. They had a blend of Caribbean and South Wales. Sounded absolutely beautiful to me.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 3, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Most people born in NI can claim dual citizenship, UK and Irish. Your choice depends mostly on your cultural identity.
		
Click to expand...

Interviewing in Belfast a number of years ago; Head of Recruitment asked a candidate why they had an ROI passport. The young candidate squirmed, not wanting to give a wrong answer. I stepped in to say it’s a valid passport, and that’s all we need.

I ‘educated’ the RM afterwards.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 3, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Interviewing in Belfast a number of years ago; Head of Recruitment asked a candidate why they had an ROI passport. The young candidate squirmed, not wanting to give a wrong answer. I stepped in to say it’s a valid passport, and that’s all we need.

I ‘educated’ the RM afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

After Brexit, a lot of people in NI who previously wouldn't have acknowledged the idea of them having an Irish identity have suddenly discovered it, given the benefits of continued EU citizenship.


----------



## IanM (Aug 3, 2021)

In 1999 when I went to work in Glasgow,  my colleague was from overseas and we we talking about the wonderful diversity with which English is spoken.

The waitress in the restaurant was very pretty and we were chatting her up (badly) and I said to my oppo that she had what was obviously a Northern Irish accent.

She laughed and said, yes everyone said that,  but in fact she was French, went to uni in Scotland and for reasons unknown,  spoke English with a Belfast accent.  She said her mates were all Glaswegian , and didn't know any Belfast folk...

...so , Marsellies plus Glasgow equals Belfast. ... or it did in her case!

Wonderful stuff...


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 3, 2021)

Ethan said:



			After Brexit, a lot of people in NI who previously wouldn't have acknowledged the idea of them having an Irish identity have suddenly discovered it, given the benefits of continued EU citizenship.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll certainly be getting my Irish passport when I can be bothered but I’m also not offended by people thinking I’m Irish, even if I do correct them when they get it wrong.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Having lived near Guildford in the 1970's the old locals had a nice mild 'ampshire accent but I would probably agree that Surrey does not have an accent now.
		
Click to expand...

Have to suggest that the fairly distinct soft Surrey-Hampshire borders accent you mention is still there. It isn’t strong and it isn’t ‘posh’ Surrey as it picks up a fair smattering of the rural North East Hampshire accent.  Both my children have this accent - and you can certainly hear that it isn’t pure Surrey (if there is such a thing now), and with Aldershot just 4miles away it certainly isnt North East Hampshire.  As you say it’s actually a really nice accent…

Also listening to LBC fairly recently an Eastern European lass who had lived in the Scottish Borders for quite some time phoned in.  The Scottish aspect of her accent was really strong and mixed in with her background accent I really struggled to understand her.  I got the impression that good old Liverpudlian lass Shelagh Fogerty didnt understand a word that was said 🤣

As for mine…well it’s a mild (quite proper but not too posh) Glaswegian - with strong west coast and some highland tinges.  And despite having lived in south of England for nearly 40yrs I am surprised how so many still struggle to understand me … ah - hold on…😉🙄


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2021)

Good to hear that the Surrey/Hants accent is still with us.
Two of my friends down there worked as a farm labourer and a woodman both were good cricketers, I could listen to them speak for hours.
Two of the most balanced, sensible and happy people I have met.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2021)

I am fortunate to have relatives in the Hebrides and Aberdeenshire.  The difference in Scottish accents they have for such a short physical distance (by today’s measures) of separation is brilliant.  My Hebridean relatives speak English with their beautiful soft Hebridean Gaelic accent and dialect, my Aberdeenshire ones with their a times incomprehensible Buchan Doric accent and dialect 😻


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 3, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Can't stand the Liverpool or Birmingham accents.
		
Click to expand...

I'd better give you some tips on how to understand the Brum dialect just in case you have the misfortune to be in Birmingham.

The toyme is foive and twenty to fowa.
*The time is twenty five minutes to four.*

Oyd loyke an oyscreme.
*I'd like an ice cream.*

Yam gooin to where? 
*Where are you going to?*

Also:
'Thems' means they.
Yow means you.
Arhh means yes.

Far simpler than finding you way around the adjacent Black Country, because in Wolverhampton, Sandwell, Dudley and Walsall you will need a phrase book.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 3, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			I'd better give you some tips on how to understand the Brum dialect just in case you have the misfortune to be in Birmingham.

The toyme is foive and twenty to fowa.
*The time is twenty five minutes to four.*

Oyd loyke an oyscreme.
*I'd like an ice cream.*

Yam gooin to where? 
*Where are you going to?*

Also:
'Thems' means they.
Yow means you.
Arhh means yes.

Far simpler than finding you way around the adjacent Black Country, because in Wolverhampton, Sandwell, Dudley and Walsall you will need a phrase book.
		
Click to expand...


I remember sitting next to a group in a bar in Malta all chatting away….. took me 10 minutes before I realised they were English! Turns out they were from Wolverhampton!😂😂😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2021)

Yoose, tends to set my teeth on edge.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 3, 2021)

Ethan said:



			After Brexit, a lot of people in NI who previously wouldn't have acknowledged the idea of them having an Irish identity have suddenly discovered it, given the benefits of continued EU citizenship.
		
Click to expand...

Similarly, a lot of those born in England with an Irish parent. Very tempted but I was born in England.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 3, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			I'd better give you some tips on how to understand the Brum dialect just in case you have the misfortune to be in Birmingham.

The toyme is foive and twenty to fowa.
*The time is twenty five minutes to four.*

Oyd loyke an oyscreme.
*I'd like an ice cream.*

Yam gooin to where?
*Where are you going to?*

Also:
'Thems' means they.
Yow means you.
Arhh means yes.

Far simpler than finding you way around the adjacent Black Country, because in Wolverhampton, Sandwell, Dudley and Walsall you will need a phrase book.
		
Click to expand...

Bosting


----------



## chico (Aug 4, 2021)

_My wife is from N. I. And has two different accents. Her usual is quite soft but her angry is full on Ian Paisley, scary. _


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 5, 2021)

As an outsider, and probably with an accent that may be a delicate taste to a lot of people, there are quite a few English accents I’m not particularly fond of.

The worst of them all are the Love Island (yes, I consider it a millennial “I-wanna-grow-up-to-become-an-influencer) along with the Essex accent, although they in a lot of cases intertwine. Oh, the gangsta blud/innit is up there too. Makes people sound thick as 💩


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Bosting
		
Click to expand...

BOSTIN if you don't mind.
You need to be a better REUTER.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2021)

Rural Berkshire (Bark shire) here, my kids sound like a cross between farmers and stupid American YouTubers.

I would say my accent is usually very much home counties, bordering on west London, but when I used to drink, the Wythenshawe from my mum came out! Always handy when you don't want to be called out as a southern shandy when in the north! 

I love listening accents, the only one that grates me is a high-pitched female Belfast accent... ooooofff it could turn milk!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 5, 2021)

Few mentions for Brummie, which is completely different to the black country accent, massively.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Rural Berkshire (Bark shire) here, my kids sound like a cross between farmers and stupid American YouTubers.

I would say my accent is usually very much home counties, bordering on west London, but when I used to drink, the Wythenshawe from my mum came out! Always handy when you don't want to be called out as a southern shandy when in the north! 

I love listening accents, the only one that grates me is a high-pitched female Belfast accent... ooooofff it could turn milk!!
		
Click to expand...

You didn't enjoy watching Derry Girls then I take it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			BOSTIN if you don't mind.
You need to be a better REUTER.
		
Click to expand...

My Grandad who was born in Bilston said 'Bosting'  with a very pronounced 'G'. Just like he called me 'Broying'  instead of Brian.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2021)

The old Bucks accent is very rarely heard these days..
When we were nippers, the old couple next door were so broad in it we could barely understand them.
Hard to pinpoint a description but, to give you an idea, the word Cows was pronounced Kays..it was a weird thing to listen to.
One word has become a "family" word..more of a phrase really.
At down't ackle means that doesn't fit or it's out of place/ doesn't go together...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Have a listen to Parliamo Glasgow , by Stanley Baxter.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You didn't enjoy watching Derry Girls then I take it.
		
Click to expand...

The Derry accent is very different from the Belfast accent.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2021)

Ethan said:



			The Derry accent is very different from the Belfast accent.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe to you.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yoose, tends to set my teeth on edge.
		
Click to expand...

When working two yrs in Cannock i got attuned to the local  ‘yaa-w’ accent - it took me a good many more years living in Bristol to attune to the locals as in their ‘krek waiter speak brizzle’


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When working two yrs in Cannock i got attuned to the local  ‘yaa-w’ accent - it took me a good many more years living in Bristol to attune to the locals as in their ‘krek waiter speak brizzle’
		
Click to expand...

It's 'Bristle' not 'Brizzle' 😉


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 6, 2021)

Attempting to write phonetically what you perceive to be an accent gives away what accent you have or what you perceive to be a "neutral" accent, which is still an accent.
If I were to write a phrase phonetically to describe the Leicester town accent, I would have to do it in two completely different ways in order for a north-easterner or someone from Central Southern England to get my gist.
For instance, if I travel 50 miles south of here, the phrase, "Half a glass of draught Bass" becomes "Harf a glarss of drarft Bess" to my ear.
My attempt at phonetics should make no sense to some and perfect sense to others.
Such a discussion is best done audibly, I believe.
I love accents and the differing vowel sounds. Also, it really confuses Americans, which I find highly amusing sometimes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			It's 'Bristle' not 'Brizzle' 😉
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is - 'cept they don't pronounce the 't' - IIRC.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed it is - 'cept they don't pronounce the 't' - IIRC.
		
Click to expand...

I do and I'm wun uv um.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			I do and I'm wun uv um.
		
Click to expand...

I stan kretid 😉


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 7, 2021)

I like the Bristolian accent.
It's rhotic (never heard of that word either until just now).
"Post-vocalic r in words like car and card is still pronounced, having been lost from many other dialects of English. "

They also put an l on the end of words ending in a.
As in prima donna being pronounced primal donnal.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 7, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			I like the Bristolian accent.
It's rhotic (never heard of that word either until just now).
"Post-vocalic r in words like car and card is still pronounced, having been lost from many other dialects of English. "

They also put an l on the end of words ending in a.
As in prima donna being pronounced primal donnal.
		
Click to expand...

Indial is a malerial areal.

Lancs is also Rhotic as is much of Wessex.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 7, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			A dinaye Ken 

Click to expand...

Been a long while since I've seen/heard that expression, even having spent several years in Edinburgh (where some of the 'warmest' English is spoken'!
Scottish (East Calder from memory) Grandmother had an accent that was pretty strong - even having been in NZ for getting on 60 years, though 'came' to a small mining community with plenty of other Scots - and filled with 'localisms' (Tattie Bogle being the most memorable).

Most accents, including mine, seem, to me, to be born out of lazy pro(or e)nunciation and similar lazy speech - dropping/combining some words. Other contributors are words from 'old' languages. William's post demonstrates each of those! A Welsh guy (with wonderful lilt) I knew had a Norwegian wife. They went to a wedding in Newcastle area where she had no problem understanding the (Viking sourced) speech but he was lost!

Kiwi accent was once described by Dame Ngaio Marsh as 'Queens English spoken with the tongue sitting on the bottom of the mouth like a dead fish'!and the Aussie one as 'spoken while constantly squinting from the sun'!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Been a long while since I've seen/heard that expression, even having spent several years in Edinburgh (where some of the 'warmest' English is spoken'!
Scottish (East Calder from memory) Grandmother had an accent that was pretty strong - even having been in NZ for getting on 60 years, though 'came' to a small mining community with plenty of other Scots - and filled with 'localisms' (Tattie Bogle being the most memorable).

Most accents, including mine, seem, to me, to be born out of lazy pro(or e)nunciation and similar lazy speech - dropping/combining some words. Other contributors are words from 'old' languages. William's post demonstrates each of those! A Welsh guy (with wonderful lilt) I knew had a Norwegian wife. They went to a wedding in Newcastle area where she had no problem understanding the (Viking sourced) speech but he was lost!

Kiwi accent was once described by Dame Ngaio Marsh as 'Queens English spoken with the tongue sitting on the bottom of the mouth like a dead fish'!and the Aussie one as 'spoken while constantly squinting from the sun'!
		
Click to expand...

 Scottish, naw yer urnae, urye ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 7, 2021)

I loved Harry Enfield's Chumley Warner couple.
Of that era, totally Lord Haw Haw.

Remember the King and I film.....Shall we Dunce.  [One, two, three]


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I loved Harry Enfield's Chumley Warner couple.
Of that era, totally Lord Haw Haw.

Remember the King and I film.....Shall we Dunce.  [One, two, three]
		
Click to expand...

Or [ yin, twa, three ] in the Highlands .


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 9, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Or [ yin, twa, three ] in the Highlands .

Click to expand...

Or "un dau tri" in Wales. Although you really need to hear that one - phonetic translation is tricky. "In die tree" maybe. Or "Een die tray" possibly. Depends on your accent.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 9, 2021)

"Haddaway 'n (mod edit) must be equally as good.

Edit: Ah, this post looks daft on its own now since the removal of another rather naughty post.


----------



## RichA (Aug 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			If I were to write a phrase phonetically to describe the Leicester town accent, I would have to do it in two completely different ways in order for a north-easterner or someone from Central Southern England to get my gist.
For instance, if I travel 50 miles south of here, the phrase, *"Half a glass of draught Bass"* becomes "Harf a glarss of drarft Bess" to my ear.
		
Click to expand...

Are you making that journey in a time machine? I can't remember the last time I saw Bass on sale.
As a Notts boy, I find it easier to describe the Leicester accent as simply a wrong version of my own, but you'd probably say the same about us.
The strangest thing I find with English accents is that very rural West Country and East Anglia sound almost identical where the local towny accents are totally different.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 9, 2021)

https://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink/classic-draught-bass-better-drink-3242421


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Aug 9, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Yeah I don't get that either, just write properly or you come across as retarded.
		
Click to expand...

Ah back to my schooldays, when the doric would get you a skelp wi a ruler. 

I disagree entirely with you and the two posters before you.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			"Haddaway 'n (Mod Edit)must be equally as good.

Edit: Ah, this post looks daft on its own now since the removal of another rather naughty post.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 9, 2021)

Divven' use bad language or you'll get wrong off a mod.


----------



## DaveR (Aug 9, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Ah back to my schooldays, when the doric would get you a skelp wi a ruler.

I disagree entirely with you and the two posters before you.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely fine, your prerogative.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 9, 2021)

As a Lancashire lad it absolutely fascinates me how many accents there are in such a small  relative area.

I'm from rural Lancashire and my accent is very different to someone ten miles away in Preston, who in turn has a different accent to someone from Blackburn, or Accrington or Bolton or Burnley or Wigan. Even moving to Poulton now I think the Blackpool accent is different again - it took me a while to pinpoint what it was but they really emphasise the first syllable of whatever sentence they're saying.

My dad is great to listen to as he is always coming out with phrases or words you just don't hear any more, he's lived in the same village all his life.

"Aye that'll be gradely, thankyup"

I always thought I had a fairly neutral accent but apparently I'm quite broad, and I think I've got broader with age as well. I think I lost it for a while but then as soon as I was back with my mates from home it came back instantly.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 10, 2021)

On holiday last week we met my son.  As we were talking we subconsciously fell into our Widnesian accent.  My partner (from Glasgow) and his girlfriend (from Surrey) said they had difficulty following what we were saying.  
Mind you, I was told today by my stepson's girlfriend that she sometimes struggles to understand my accent.  Makes a nice change for an Englishman living in Glasgow


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 11, 2021)

I’m from an ode minin town jus down rod from our youth tashy and I suspect he gets watter from the tap rather than water.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 12, 2021)

The fact is that I do not speak with an accent, but the rest of you do.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 12, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			The fact is that I do not speak with an accent, but the rest of you do.
		
Click to expand...

But I speaks betterer.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 12, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			The fact is that I do not speak with an accent, but the rest of you do.
		
Click to expand...

Until you listen to yourself talk on a answerphone and think who’s that, Jasper Carrot?


----------

